# Who Is MORE IMPORTANT COMPOSER OR SINGER



## rrdash

Hi All,
I am shocked to see that the composers who are the creators of a work are treated so inferiorly by the Industry.To a lay man who doesn't know the role of a composer it appears as if he is a petty technical guy like a sound recordist or something like that.So in my opinion the composer should be treated with much more importance and the work should be named after the composer not the singer.Becoz it really doesn't matter who has sang the song but what matters is the music.And in this electronic age the importance of public performance is dicreasing day by day.Guys pls give your opinion on this.


----------



## Aramis

I agree with you, how many people know that Akon's Right Now (Na Na Na) is composition of Richard Wagner? Or that recent Teenage Dream and Friday sung by Katy Perry and Rebecca Black are written by Puccini? They deserve to get credit for their work.


----------



## kv466

This one goes kinda back and forth for me...in terms of modern day music, most 'composers' go unheard of because that is simply the format; however, most people actually recognize these songwriters and they still get their fame...for that matter, how many folks listen to All By Myself and think of the Rach 2...I know we mostly all do but something tells me Sergei isn't exactly crawling out of the grave for props...as far as the performer not being important: we all know this is simply not the case if not there would be one recording of each piece of music and that's it. That case is, however, that we not only record the same composition hundreds of times over but withing that even the same musician may choose to re-record a version for they may feel differently about it after some time as with the '55 and '82 Goldberg Variations. No matter how many times over, we'll always remember who wrote it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

As far as Im aware Pollini doesnt get credit for Mozarts piano sonatas, nor von Karajan Beethovens symphonies.


----------



## LordBlackudder

it depends who you are asking. a fan of singers than the singer. a fan of classical music than the composer.

but i think there is a definite agreement that the composers are very important. if you are a pop star or rapper they just wouldn't exist without a team of composers behind them.

there have been many singers that no one knows about untill a composer makes a song that shoots them to fame.

it's quite funny because their original fanbase is like ''OMG SHES AMAZING'' when actually some old dude wrote the notes for them.

a composer can make or break a singer.


----------



## rrdash

But this way the people are discouraged from taking composition as a career.Everybody wants to be a singer now a days.And thus the real music is suffering.After all music is all about tunes and not voices.It's really painfull to c that the man who sings gets all the name,fame and money whereas the real creator of the work who deserves all these things doesn't get anything.I wonder who started all these ****?And why don't the composers object to it?


----------



## jhar26

rrdash said:


> Hi All,
> I am shocked to see that the composers who are the creators of a work are treated so inferiorly by the Industry.To a lay man who doesn't know the role of a composer it appears as if he is a petty technical guy like a sound recordist or something like that.So in my opinion the composer should be treated with much more importance and the work should be named after the composer not the singer.Becoz it really doesn't matter who has sang the song but what matters is the music.And in this electronic age the importance of public performance is dicreasing day by day.Guys pls give your opinion on this.


Are you talking about classical or pop/rock? In classical the composer isn't treated inferiorly by the industry. And in pop/rock the singer of a song and the writer are often the same person. And when the're not the artist in question will on any given album probably record songs from a number of different writers, so the name of the singer or band is the unifying factor between all the different songs. Besides, record companies will put the name on the cover of the album that is expected to sell the most records. This is true even in classical music. If they expect that, say, Anne-Sophie Mutter is a name that sells more cd's than Alban Berg they will print her name in bigger letters on the cover than his.


----------

